# New Burstner



## jearing (Jan 19, 2015)

I ordered a new burstner elegance last october at the nec,and it is now may and I am still waiting, dealer told me last week that thier was a delay of some sort,but did not know why.
Anyone else had problems like this??

regards Joe


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe they have gone bust.

cabby


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Eight months is a long wait.
Hope it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I ordered mine at the NEC but it was five years ago ,we also had delays but received it at the end of May .I think it was due to production runs or something,do what Sue did and ask for a free extra leisure battery for the waiting:wink2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

When was it due to be delivered? ask dealer for a free hire van so you can enjoy the travel you had planned for this time. doubt you will get it, but worth a try.

Sue


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jearing said:


> I ordered a new burstner elegance last october at the nec,and it is now may and I am still waiting, dealer told me last week that thier was a delay of some sort,but did not know why.
> Anyone else had problems like this??
> 
> regards Joe


What were the projected build and delivery dates you were given when ordering?


----------



## jearing (Jan 19, 2015)

Further to my last message I Picked up my new motorhome last week very happy and looking forward to many trips away.

Joe earing


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Not sure if Burstner are winding down the Elegance production. I believe the 2016 models to be released in September 15 at the Dusseldorf Salon will show a brand new completely revamped Elegance with parts of the Grand Panorama which is being dropped at the end of this year.


Makes complete sense since the upgrade of the Aviano which looks almost the same as the Elegance inside something had to change.


I believe the cambus electrics used in the Grand Panoramas have been nothing short of a nightmare and this has also been dropped in further Burstner motorhomes.


----------

